# RAM compatibility with motherboard



## vishvesh098 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi.

I have ASRock Z170 X-1 motherboard ASRock > Z170A-X, I want to buy G.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 8 GB ram (Single Slot) F4-2400C15S-8GVR, I want to know...

1) Is the mentioned ram is compatible with my motherboard ?
2) If in future I buy 3 more same RAM sticks then will I able to run all of them in Dual Channel ? if yes then am I able to O/C them ? (I think motherboard's base speed is 2133 Mhz)

TIA & answer as soon as possible (as only RAM is needed to boot up my new pc !)


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 11, 2016)

1) Yes, since the RAM you have mentioned is DDR4
2) Yes. it will.


----------



## vishvesh098 (Mar 12, 2016)

ok. Thank you!


----------

